# Sticky  Photos not visible in a thread



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

This post will be updated periodically.

*Moderation Note - NOVEMBER 2018*


There are three updates to the present situation, which is that almost all of the Phaeton forum's photos and diagrams are not currently visible in the browsers of many devices.

Firstly, Photobucket (who host many of the photos and diagrams in the Phaeton forum) have now revised their hosting policies and many of our photos are once again released for viewing but with a watermark superimposed. This is the 'good' news.

However, the 'less good' news is that Google Chrome and some other recently-updated browsers now decline to display most non-authenticated images. This includes most of our photos and diagrams when referenced in their current form.

Lastly, my own hosting site, used as a defence against Photobucket's former blackout policy, was off-line last week pending the provider's response to a repair ticket (s.l.o.w.). It should be restored shortly.

The net effect of this is that almost all photos and diagrams in the forum are not visible and may need to be re-hosted or their URL edited. This is a very large job but I will do my best. Please, as before, post specific requests in this present thread and I will action them on demand as soon as I can.

Chris




*Moderation Note - JULY 2017*

*PHOTOS NOT VISIBLE*
Some of the photos posted in Forum threads are currently blocked by image hosting companies such as Photobucket, who hope that free account holders will now take out a monthly subscription.

If you need to view such photos but see an image asking to upgrade your subscription then please post a request here in this sticky thread, quoting the thread name or URL link, and I will attempt to recover the images and photos and make them visible in that particular thread.

In some cases this may not be possible, but I will at least investigate and do what I can. The Forum techs are looking for a solution, but this might take a while. I will keep folks informed. It would be a very big job to reprogram all the posts in the forum but it may come down to that.


*ARCHIVE SITES*
If you are lucky then the pages and photos you need to see may have been cached on one of these web sites:

http://web.archive.org/
http://www.viewcached.com/
http://cachedview.com/
Copy the URL of the page you need from your browser address bar and paste it on that web site. If it has been archived then the pages should appear, however, coverage is patchy.


*BROWSER ADD_ONS*
There is a code war going on between Photobucket and its disgruntled users. Developers have created Add-ons for Chrome and Firefox browsers that can make the blocked Photobucket photos visible. These fixes may work for a while, at least until Photobucket disables the loopholes.

Firefox extension (Jan 2018): https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/
Chrome extension (Jan 2018): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ihbemealioapbifiaedg?hotlinkfix=1515699540294
*POSTING PHOTOS*
Meanwhile, please continue to post photos using whatever publically viewable hosting you have available. This process should not be affected, and can continue as normal.


*UPDATES*

Nov 2017: The threshold of downloads above which Photobucket block the images has been raised. So more of the lesser-viewed photos are now available.
Jan 2018: Photobucket stopped the original fixes from working, but new browser fixes are available (see the updated links above).
Feb 2018: Try copying the URL of the Photobucket image you want to see and appending "~original" (without the quotes) to it in a browser address bar. The image may be made available.

Chris


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


*Number of photos re-hosted or updated to date: 586*

So far, these threads have been reviewed:

2017-09-11 - Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton
2017-09-11 - Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton
2017-10-19 - Wiper Mechanism Mechanical Failures [TOC] [Photos-rehosted-x2]
2017-10-19 - Accessing the evaporator drain - Liquid "sloshing" sound in cabin [TOC-done]
2017-10-19 - Lifting the Phaeton on a Hydraulic Lift - Precautions
2017-10-19 - Changing Transmission Fluid on the 5-speed (FGE) Transmission (W12-Engine) [Photos-re-hosted-x2]
2017-10-19 - OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit [TOC Photos re-hosted x3]
2017-10-20 - There's fog in my foglight [Photos re-hosted]
2017-10-20 - Retrofitting Dual Xenon Headlamps [TOC] [Photos re-hosted x3] - *rehosted again 2019-01-05*
2017-10-23 - Phaeton Accessibility for people with physical impairments decoding symbols [Photos re-hosted x2]
2017-11-26 - Replacing the Backup Light Bulb (TOC)
2017-12-26 - Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains) - rehosted again 2018-11-25
2018-01-07 - Phaeton Fuel Filter Change [TOC]
2018-01-26 - Retrofitting a Heated Steering Wheel (added to TOC)
2018-01-27 - How to Adapt (Adjust Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height TOC
2018-01-28 - Suspension Control Arm Replacement [TOC]
2018-02-26 - Setting Engine Readiness Code (was Check Engine Light On)
2018-03-06 - J367 Battery Monitoring Controller Replacement (Includes RVU TB-27-06-02) [TOC, Photos done]
2018-03-06 - New Battery Problem [wife in the boot]
2018-03-14 - Release Handle not opening Hood/Bonnet Latch
2018-03-14 - "Steering Fault Workshop" message - here's the cause and the solution [TOC done]
2018-03-14 - Broken Sleeve on Electrical Harness leading to Trunk Lid - How to fix [TOC][Photos done]
2018-03-14 - Interior Door Panel Removal - Bass Speaker Broken Wire Repair
2018-03-14 - VW Program for Replacement of Coil-Over Plug units (Voluntary Emissions Service Action 28F3-P1)
2018-03-14 - Wheel Bearing Discussion
2018-03-19 - Replacing the Speaker (turn signal sound generator) Inside the Instrument Cluster
2018-05-11 - Navigation System inaccurate, gets lost, does not show correct vehicle position
2019-06-16 - How to remove the front wooden panel with the chrome clockring
2019-12-14 - Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton - Photos re-hosted x3

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rain-Liquid-quot-sloshing-quot-sound-in-cabin

Please! Need to do the drains on my V10


*Moderation note:*
Photos re-hosted
Chris


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Any ideas if/when this will be looked at?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ian,

Michael and I have been working on this for several days. The present problem is that Photobucket's bulk download is broken, as is their search, quite apart from their blocking of embedded links. :screwy:

The minute I get a fix (or receive a physical transfer of the images) I will repost them.

The VWVortex gurus say they are also working on a different solution, but this may take a while, which I read as to mean more than a month.

Chris


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Chris,

a big thank you to you and of course Michael on working on fix for this annoying problem. It certainly is appreciated!


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Chris, I do appreciate it

Ian


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi.
I apprieciate your effort and time with this issue. I use my own space for my pictures at familjenwik.com for the forum.
Thanks.
Wiken  

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

*Request for Photos*

Hello,

Any chance you can re-post the photos from the threads: 

Lifting the Phaeton on a Hydraulic Lift - Precautions 

and

Changing Transmission Fluid on the 5 speed (FGE) Transmission (W12 Engine)

Thanks...Jay


*Moderation note:*

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I would need the images from the sticky thread (I need to remove the trunk lining to access the trunk wires).

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1665107

Thanks for your help!

Z.



Moderation Note:

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I found the page I was looking for with all the images from its archive.org cache (accessible from this link: http://cachedview.com/)

http://web.archive.org/web/20121011034433/http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1665107

I think you could modify your first post of this thread to include this information, Chris!

Anyway, I'm saved (for now)

Z.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Zaphh,

Thanks for the cacheview web link, that may be a good source. I hope they don't flush their cache too often. I edited the first post in this thread, as you suggested.

I am still tracking down the missing photos, but unfortunately Michael/PanEuropean has been travelling. I will keep this thread updated with progress.

Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Chris,

If you look at what web.archive is trying to do (https://archive.org/about/) you will see that they will not "refresh" their cache. In fact, their purpose is to "store" a history of the Internet. They take periodic snapshots of web sites, but they accumulate the snapshots: new snapshots do not replace older ones...

So whenever a page has been stored, it will not be replaced by a newer version, or rather, you have the choice on the version of the page you want by selecting the date when it was stored...

Z.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The first post in this thread has been updated to reflect the current situation. Browser add-ons that may make some missing photos visible are linked there.

Chris


----------



## antonijakubiak (Aug 1, 2016)

*Photobucket download*

Dears,

I can download images from photobucket and store it on a different server. 

I am a phaeton fan, and your forum is perfect source for my lovely car. 

For the download I need a list of URLs.

It works today, I have just downloaded more then 1000 images for vw.phaetonforum.pl

Regards


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Antoni,

Very nice to hear from you on this Phaeton forum! 

Thank you for the offer to access the Photobucket photos. I would love to ask for your help, but at the moment I cannot get a list of the image URLs from the Forum Admins. I will try again to get a list from the forum database, and will certainly contact you if I can source this.

Meanwhile, most of our Photobucket photos are also stored safely off-line, except that they are in Canada and there is a delay my accessing a copy. Also, the VWVortex team are negotiating other fixes too, so I am also delaying starting on a hundred hours of rehosting until it becomes absolutely necessary.

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## antonijakubiak (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi,

I am not sure, if my ability to download photos from the PhotoBucket by URLs is temporal or permanent. It was working on Sunday morning. I am not sure how much time do we have... But, if you have an off-line copy, or mirror of the website, you don't need to hurry. 

I can also provide a script for parsing database backup (sql dump) which prints PhotoBucket images URL, and which can also update the dump - replace photobucket URLs to new address. 

Regards


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Have you all seen the Google chrome extension that openlog mentioned in the recent thread about the mystery wire? That seems like a good fix since chrome is widely used.

Sent from my garage floor using Tapatalk


----------



## antonijakubiak (Aug 1, 2016)

benjamminfla said:


> Have you all seen the Google chrome extension that openlog mentioned in the recent thread about the mystery wire? That seems like a good fix since chrome is widely used.
> 
> Sent from my garage floor using Tapatalk


Yes, it works perfectly. But, I do not know how long. PhotoBucket might provide additional security level, to achieve what they want.


----------



## mrhavis (May 1, 2010)

*Photos needed for removal and re-installation of headlights*

This is the URL http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2828054

This one is for the foglights http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2059841


Moderation Note:

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I am so sorry for the long delay in replying. The short answer is that the Chrome and Firefox add-ons referred to in post #1 make the photos visible for use right away.

The long answer is that (1) there is a hitch in my getting hold of the bulk images, although obviously I can see and copy individual photos one by one (2) there is a delay in the official Forum response to the Photobucket issue and (3) I am loath to spend a vast time in rehosting if a formal solution, such as the Forum paying Photobucket a ransom, happens quite soon after I commit the 200 man-hours!

It may look like either I don't care or I am sitting on my hands, but neither of these are the case. It is a big worry for me and I will do whatever I can as soon as it is reasonable to take action. 

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I spoke too soon. It seems that the add-ons to Chrome and Firefox to show Photobucket posts are begining to fail.

It does not look hopeful for a solution from the Forum gurus at the moment, so I have started re-hosting the missing photos in response to requests posted in this thread. 

Chris


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Paximus said:


> I spoke too soon. It seems that the add-ons to Chrome and Firefox to show Photobucket posts are begining to fail.
> 
> It does not look hopeful for a solution from the Forum gurus at the moment, so I have started re-hosting the missing photos in response to requests posted in this thread.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris. 
I guess it's quite logical, Photobucket is bound to find a remedy against the fix.
I still offer my site as a storage for photos. That's the easy job, doing the rehosting is the massive one.
I respect you very much for undertaking the task.
Wiken 

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Wiken

Thanks again for the offer. It's a difficult call to decide which hosting will last longer than any other. Inevitably they will each fade away at some time!

It takes up to an hour to re-host one large thread, so my 7 threads achieved tonight with 115 images was reasonable going in 5 hours. 

2,885 images to go...

Fortunately Photobucket seems to have adapted their approach, so that lesser-viewed 3rd party-hosted images are being delivered as before. It's the most heavily viewed ones that are currently blocked. But they have removed the bulk-download facility, trapping users' albums.

Chris


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Phaeton Accessibility for people with physical impairments, decoding symbols*

Hi Chris,

Thank you for all the work you're going to in order to bring these threads back to life with the original photos.

Can I ask if you would be able to rehost the photos in the following thread please? My mother is increasingly infirm and Michael's solution sounds (since I can't see it) potentially very useful. It was one thread web.archive.org did not hold a copy of.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1863263&postid=19670177#19670177


Thanks also to Zaphh for the link to web.archive.org It has worked a treat for many threads I've needed to consult in the meantime.

John



Moderation Note:

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Thanks*

Hi Chris,

Thank you very much for rehosting those; much appreciated!

John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris, could you rehost the pictures for the keyless start? 

There's a new member who wants to check out his KESSY. 

Thanks.

-Eric


*Moderation note:*
Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton
Photos re-hosted.
Chris


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Paximus (Chris)

Could you please rehost the pictures for the thread: Replacing the Backup Light Bulb (TOC) ?

I need to do that one light on my 2005 - Thanks!


*Moderation note:*
Replacing the Backup Light Bulb (TOC)
Photos re-hosted.
Chris


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

ciscokidinsf said:


> Hi Paximus (Chris)
> 
> Could you please rehost the pictures for the thread: Replacing the Backup Light Bulb (TOC) ?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!! I appreciate it.


----------



## svempa13 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Rehosting*

Hi Cris

Could You please rehost the pictures for "Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains)", I have a lot ot water in that area and I would like to fix the leak if possible.
You are doing a great job and have my fully respect for it.

Best Regards
Sven



Moderation note:
Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains)

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------



## svempa13 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Rehosting*



svempa13 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Could You please rehost the pictures for "Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains)", I have a lot ot water in that area and I would like to fix the leak if possible.
> You are doing a great job and have my fully respect for it.
> ...


Thank You Chris and
A Happy New Year


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Sven,

Glad to help. It sometimes takes a while to assemble all the blocked photos from various archives, so sorry for any delay.

I hope you get the water ingress problem sorted quickly. I am sure you have read here of the dangers of getting the KESSY controller wet (car self-starting when parked, potentially followed by a fire) and the KESSY is vulnerable to water because it lives under the left front footwell carpet in both RHD and LHD cars.

Anyway, Happy New Year! :biggrinsanta:

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Moderation note:*

Phaeton Fuel Filter Change [TOC]

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------



## svempa13 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Chris

Yes I have read all there is on this magnificent forum about the problem with water in our cars......
I have changed the transistors in the control box and now I hope to eliminate the wateringress.

Best Regards
Sven


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Moderation note:*

Retrofitting a Heated Steering Wheel (added to TOC)

Photo URLs adjusted to make them visible again. If this stops working, please let me know and I will re-host the images.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Moderation note:*

Image URLs adjusted in this thread:
How to Adapt (Adjust Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height TOC

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Moderation note:*

Photos re-hosted in this thread:
Suspension Control Arm Replacement [TOC]

Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris, could you rehost the pictures in the Battery Monitoring Controller thread?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2020343

Thanks.

-Eric


*Moderation note:*
Photos re-hosted

Chris


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Chris, 
any chance you could re-host the pictures in the rear wheel bearing thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3109773

Thanks much!



*Moderation note:*
Photos re-hosted
Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Chris, could you rehost the pictures in the Battery Monitoring Controller thread?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2020343
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris.

-Eric


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Phaetonlvr said:


> *Moderation note:*
> Photos re-hosted
> Chris


Thanks Chris!!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Build stickers etc in this thread please*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2045973


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Cleaning Sunroof Drains*



svempa13 said:


> Hi Cris
> 
> Could You please rehost the pictures for "Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains)", I have a lot ot water in that area and I would like to fix the leak if possible.
> You are doing a great job and have my fully respect for it.
> ...


Hi Chris,

Sorry but it seems the photos have 'unhosted' themselves again already  ? 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2993188-Water-in-Front-Footwell-(Cleaning-Air-Intake-Plenum-and-Sunroof-Drains)

I appear to have blocked sunroof drains as I got a decent watering over my head immediately after driving over a speed bump in the car park I'd been parked in all day. I've read various other helpful threads on the matter so just need to complete the picture with photos of the drain outlet locations...

Many thanks 

John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi John,

So sorry about the photos. Firstly, Photobucket has changed their hosting policies yet again, then my own hosting site was taken off-line last week pending the provider's response to a repair ticket (s.l.o.w.) and lastly, just to screw the knife, Google and other browsers now decline to display some non-authenticated images, so at some time in the future every photo reference in the forum will have to be edited or re-hosted.

Anyway, I just finished rehosting the photos once more in the thread Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains).

Unfortunately Photobucket has watermarked the content they deliver as being from their free hosting, but that seems a better policy than before (censorship) and it doesn't detract much from the information value to us while giving them a name credit.

Chris


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Paximus said:


> Hi John,
> 
> So sorry about the photos. Firstly, Photobucket has changed their hosting policies yet again, then my own hosting site was taken off-line last week pending the provider's response to a repair ticket (s.l.o.w.) and lastly, just to screw the knife, Google and other browsers now decline to display some non-authenticated images, so at some time in the future every photo reference in the forum will have to be edited or re-hosted.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Thank you so much 

Ouch, that is quite a perfect storm. As it happens I don't see any watermark on the photos, though as you say it wouldn’t matter much if they were there.

Thanks again, really appreciate you doing this so quickly in the circumstances 

John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Regarding Retrofitting Dual Xenon Headlamps [TOC] [Photos re-hosted x3] :

41 photos and 1 PDF re-hosted for use with SSL browsers.

Chris


----------



## rmcclain54 (Sep 2, 2012)

Chris,

Was just looking at some older posts from Michael and the photos are there. Did photobucket change their policy or have you been laboring day and night to rehost these valuable photos? If the later, many thanks from all!


bob


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Was just looking at some older posts from Michael and the photos are there. Did photobucket change their policy or have you been laboring day and night to rehost these valuable photos? If the later, many thanks from all!


Hi Bob,

Well, a bit of both: I have re-hosted about 600 photos but Michael kindly paid Photobucket's ransom after they dropped the price from several hundred $$ a year to nearer $50. (They also fired the person who took them into this mess, as far as I gather).

The remaining issue is that Google Chrome and some other browsers now deprecate links that do not have an "https" SSL address which authenticates images. So there are still a few thousand Phaeton Forum images to have their links edited.

It might take me a while, but as long as folks continue to flag any particular threads they want to have visible (by posting a request in this thread) we'll get there in the end. I think the remaining Phaetons will last that long, they are doing very well so far! 

Chris


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

There is a trick to access photos if the cached versions do not work.

Copy a paste a large chunk of text from the post and google it within quotation marks. The quotation marks limit a search to only text that match that text exactly. You can then go to images and it will show them. They are out of order so not great sometimes but it can be a backup if all else fails.

For example, if you search *"I have always wanted to have the dual xenon headlamps on my Phaeton, not really for any functional advantage that they offer, but simply because of the looks. The front headlight is a key element in the visual design of the Phaeton, and I don’t think that the single xenon headlight (with the halogen high beam) that we get here in North America looks as good as the original dual xenon design." *which is the first paragraph of Michael's Bi-Xenon Retrofit thread, you will only have pictures from that thread.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris, do you think you can rehost the OP's pictures?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7026560-My-Phaeton-W12&highlight=w12+Sweden

I gave Guy's suggestion above a try. It did nothing. All that got copied was "Hi". I hate how copy and paste is so unpredictable. 

Thanks.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Chris, do you think you can rehost the OP's pictures?
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7026560-My-Phaeton-W12&highlight=w12+Sweden
> 
> ...


BTW, I can see the OP's pictures in post #66, some in #68, none in #73 and all from post #80 on.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Eric,

So sorry I missed your post from last March. I can't retrieve the old photos from Photobucket, but maybe a PM to Ole/Keirn would get results. He switched to imgur.com for the later ones which _do _work.

Chris


----------



## tomandjerry20004 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi Chris, 

Could you please make the photo's visible for the DIY: Timing Belt replacement for 2.0 AEG. 

Thank you,


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> tomandjerry20004
> Hi Chris,
> 
> Could you please make the photo's visible for the DIY: Timing Belt replacement for 2.0 AEG.
> ...


Well, I tried to work on that thread you gave and failed, scratched my head when it wouldn't play ball, tried different browsers, muttered rude things about VWVortex code, then finally realised that it's not in the Phaeton forum, it's in the Golf & Jetta IV forum. I have no control over that area.

I searched several web caches for copies of the photos, but had no success. I'm not sure you'll have much luck as the photos were hosted in 2011 on dubpix.com, which is a dead site nowadays.

Sorry I can't do any magic on this one!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris,

Could you re-post the pictures in this thread. I don't know if you are able since neither you or Michael were the ones who originally posted the missing pictures.:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7026560-My-Phaeton-W12

At least it's in the Phaeton forum. 

Thanks.

-Eric


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Eric,

I'll see what I can do.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Battery replacement procedure*

Hi Chris,

I'd be very grateful if you could rehost the images in the first post of this thread please:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5601569-Battery-replacement-procedure

Many thanks,
John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TheWhale said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you could rehost the images in the first post of this thread please:
> 
> ...


John, the pictures on the first page are all visible with Internet Explorer.

Jason's pictures are only visible with IE. 

The only pictures visible on the first page with EDGE, Chrome or Firefox are those Michael uploaded to post #24.

-Eric


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Hi Eric,



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> John, the pictures on the first page are all visible with Internet Explorer.
> 
> Jason's pictures are only visible with IE.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks very much.

Having then got it in Internet Explorer I tried saving it as an offline page. When I then opened the file, which by default opened in Chrome, the pictures were all there too, meaning I could have it amongst my other Chrome pages.

Many thanks,
John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I tested to see if Jason's photos could be made visible to Chrome etc using SSL, but Jason's hosting server won't deliver them using SSL. The new policy of Chromium-based browsers won't allow them to be rendered.

So I left them 'as is'.

This whole aspect of security is developing slowly, so perhaps I can re-visit it in a few months and try again.

I'm glad they can at least be viewed with a small effort.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:

I have renewed my Photobucket account with their $75 a year "unlimited bandwidth" option - what Photobucket calls their 'intermediate' package - so hopefully the images that I posted on various threads between 2004 and 2014 will once again be visible.

I don't participate in the forum anymore, having sold my Phaeton in 2014, but I hope that being able to view the photos that I posted in the past will be helpful to current owners.

Photos that I have posted will begin with the URL 'http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/... followed by the photo name after the last backslash. Hopefully all of these photos will now be visible.

Michael


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

PanEuropean said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I have renewed my Photobucket account with their $75 a year "unlimited bandwidth" option - what Photobucket calls their 'intermediate' package - so hopefully the images that I posted on various threads between 2004 and 2014 will once again be visible.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

thank you so much for keeping your photos online and available to see for the rest of us, it's very much appreciated. If I hadn't found this forum back when I bought my first Phaeton I probably wouldn't have built up the knowledge and confidence to tackle any issues with my Phaeton myself. So basically it's your fault that I ended up owning a fleet of 5 of them 

Thanks again!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Michael,

Your virtual creation of this forum in its present form has probably done more to keep the Phaeton alive among English-speaking enthusiasts than anything else on the web.

I had to re-host a thousand or so images, but the hosting site and browser security moves on, so I will now have to rework those same images once more and revert to the sanity provided by your subscription. Thank you so much for the continued support.

Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Chris,

This isn't a photo request, it's more of an Admin request.

Could you change the title of my thread from "Somebody knew what my car was" to "Living The Dream"?

Thanks in advance if you can do that. I have tried to change titles in the past and was not able to. 

Sincerely,

Eric


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Eric,

That's done. 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Paximus said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> That's done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!

-Eric


----------



## NellyGTI (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello, is this the same reason why my hosted photos aren't showing up in this post? https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...searched&p=103188458&viewfull=1#post103188458

Thanks,
Nelson


----------



## shpoomana (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello,

I am really interested in getting access to the images linked to the following build thread:

Post Name: Minimalist Functionality - a VRT build / internals guide
Posted By: 24vGTiVR6

Unfortunately I have only just joined VW Vortex so I do not have permission to share links yet, but that information above should take you to the right thread.

Thanks in advance!

-

Sam


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Welcome to VWVortex!

Unfortunately I don't have any special access to that sub-forum, I'm only a moderator here on the VW Phaeton sub-forum where you posted. But I have had a look at the thread, and clearly Photobucket.com is blocking many photos, even to someone holding a paid-up Photobucket account. This may be due to the original poster not having paid their Photobucket subscription, or just that they have closed their account.

I can suggest you check what photos Google have cached, which might be found here. You can try various search terms and see if each photo comes up. They usually survive somewhere in Google for a year or more.

It may also be helpful to PM (Personal Message) the person who posted the photos you want to access, in case they either didn't realise and can get them working again, or else might still have copies to send you.

The Web Archive systems mentioned earlier in this thread might, with luck, have captured some photos too at some date when they still worked.

I hope that helps.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## shpoomana (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the info. I will try get a hold of the OP of that thread and see if he is still active!!

I appreciate your help.

-

Sam


----------



## eejohnso (Apr 8, 2014)

Chris,
I tried all the listed tricks unsuccessfully, and was unable to get pictures from this Engine Speed Sensor thread:








Engine Speed Sensor G28


I just replaced my crankshaft position sensor, referred to as a "engine speed sensor" in all of the service manuals and VCDS. There's no information in the manuals at all (at least the official VW ones you get with an erWin subscription). I was able to find an old thread with some information...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

The speed sensor thread problem is that Brandon's hosting site isn't currently available. I have PM'd him in the hope that the photos still exist and we can re-host. I searched high and low. but can't find any cached copies on the web. Let's see what happens - I'll do all I can.

Chris


----------



## Amish Phaeton (Feb 16, 2021)

Chris,
Could the following thread photos be re-hosted?

*Tutorial-How to change coolant temperature sensor (4.2 engine) and improve fuel economy (gas mileage)*

Thanks!
George


----------



## 2005 Touareg (Apr 8, 2021)

Amish Phaeton said:


> Chris,
> Could the following thread photos be re-hosted?
> 
> *Tutorial-How to change coolant temperature sensor (4.2 engine) and improve fuel economy (gas mileage)*
> ...


Chris, can you re- host the pictures for the post below:









Engine Speed Sensor G28


I just replaced my crankshaft position sensor, referred to as a "engine speed sensor" in all of the service manuals and VCDS. There's no information in the manuals at all (at least the official VW ones you get with an erWin subscription). I was able to find an old thread with some information...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris, do you have the pictures for this thread?

(3) My Phaeton W12 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, does anyone has large version of pictures available? (send me pm) Can't believe that we need to rely on free hosting services. It cost $5/year to host up to 5Gb with 10Gb monthly traffic (don't think is that popular).


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris, do you still have pictures for the battery replacement thread? 
(3) Battery replacement procedure | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Eric,

I recovered them from an archive and re-hosted them, but there were 29 photos and the latest Forum software only permits 22 in a post, so I couldn't save the edit. I haven't had a technical reply yet asking for a work-around from the Forum technical gurus, so I will go ahead and do it my way later today. Sorry for taking a bit of time to sort it out.

Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Paximus said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I recovered them from an archive and re-hosted them, but there were 29 photos and the latest Forum software only permits 22 in a post, so I couldn't save the edit. I haven't had a technical reply yet asking for a work-around from the Forum technical gurus, so I will go ahead and do it my way later today. Sorry for taking a bit of time to sort it out.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris. 

I keep referring new people to the battery replacement thread when they ask about batteries but it's not the same without pictures.

I was looking for a picture of the paralleling relay and found it later.

-Eric


----------

